
What most bosses get wrong about Millennials - dustinmoris
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20170929-what-most-bosses-get-wrong-about-millennials
======
walshemj
Most companies these days employ recent grads with the expectation that most
of them will leave after a short time and be replaced and that very few will
make a career

